# Is Ript Apparel good for selling designs?



## Cobwebs (Jan 9, 2012)

I know they just 'rent' your design for at least 30 days and you keep the rights to your design. I don't understand if you get the profits for onlythe first 24 hours, or for as long as they are selling them? Has anyone got experience with this site? Are the profits worth it?

p.s. I have read their small print, but I am still unclear about their compensation policy.

Thanks


----------



## spinink (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Vicky, I can answer your question.
Ript apparel does 'rent' your design as you say for the duration of the sale. you get $1.00 per shirt sale of your design.
there may be underlying conditions IE: the design cant be on any other site for X amount of days prior or after.

I know of another company that is in the proccess of starting up very similar to this. they are gaining a following very fast.
they are called Shirtvegas.com - They run a similar operation, but they pay the artist $1.50 per shirt sold within a 48HR period. They also have a weekly featured artist that has 2 designs for $15, and the artist gets $5 for every shirt sold.

you can email art@shirtvegas.com for more details.


----------

